# 2011 Cruze 2LT XM Question



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

I've got a 2012 2LT and I'm not aware of any XM system installed outside the factory but I am experiencing a lot of disconnections. Although, I'm assuming this is normal...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Where are you? XM compatibility should be a factory thing on every Cruze sold in the US, and likely in Canada.


----------



## geedubbau (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm in Georgia. All of the information I am getting is telling me I cannot swap the head unit currently installed with one with an XM band. Doesn't seem to make sense to me.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

You should have XM on your stock radio. Well, unless it was a former fleet or program car with a special radio (wild guess there). Does your owner's manual list XM as a band available?


----------



## geedubbau (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe it was a fleet vehicle. There is no XM band available on the stock radio, but there is mention of it in the owner's manual. I believe though it is only mentioned in the manual though for the features, and only as a reference if the radio did have a XM band available. The dealer has since said that we can bring the car back and get our old car (trade-in) back, but we like the Cruze, well all except for the XM issue. I still am finding it hard to believe that we cannot swap the head unit for one with XM capability, and that our only option at this point is to go the aftermarket route.


----------



## geedubbau (Jul 11, 2012)

All the information I have received leads me to the fact you cannot replace the factory head unit with another factory unit that is XM ready. It appears the only resolution at this point is to go the aftermarket route. Any suggestions?


----------



## JMORIN (Jun 2, 2012)

I had read somewhere that fleet vehicles do not have XM equipment pre-installed in it. Not the first time hearing this.

I'm in Canada, and I'm pretty sure all of the consumer Cruze LT's have XM as a standard feature. Figured it would be like that anywhere. 

That being said, I recall a conversation I had with a sales rep once (and I don't actually know if this is true or not) but Chev vehicles that have OnStar equipped with them, that do not have a the satellite radio built in can have a device added to them to make the unit Satellite Radio Ready... It has something to do with the anteanna and how it's dual use for satellite radio and OnStar. Can someone confirm this? This was all talk from a Sales rep, so I dont know the validity of it.

@rustinn Pretty sure the XM radio shouldn't keep disconnecting. I haven't had any issues. The only question I have is where does it happen at? My old satellite radio (external one) would disconnect when I got to a certain location where the buildings were high, made of metal, etc.. the signal couldn't properly connect.


----------



## geedubbau (Jul 11, 2012)

That is exactly the type of information I am looking for. I don't really want to go the aftermaket portable radio route, but that may be the only option. I would love to know if anyone is aware of any option to make a stock radio and head unit satellite ready, without replacing the head unit, as I have been told that is not an option. Thanks.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

geedubbau said:


> Last week we purchased a used 2011 Cruze 2LT. The stock radio and head unit was not XM compatible, but the salesman said he could have an XM module placed in the car. I didn't realize his idea of a module was an aftermarket external XM radio. After letting him know this was not what we agreed upon, he said he would look into swapping the head unit with one that is XM compatible. This week he tells me that since the car was not ordered originally from the factory with the XM head unit in place, it is not possible to replace/install a factory head unit with one that is compatible. I have called Chevrolet customer assistance, and they are trying to answer this question for me. I wonder if anyone has had any type of similar experience.


I don't have any empirical experience with this, but just thought I would share... maybe your dealer can get this to work in your car. Good Luck!

Amazon.com: SIRIUS SCC1 Connect Universal Tuner: Automotive


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

geedubbau said:


> All the information I have received leads me to the fact you cannot replace the factory head unit with another factory unit that is XM ready. It appears the only resolution at this point is to go the aftermarket route. Any suggestions?


Any suggestions?
Yes.
Be patient. 
I also have a fleet Cruze. I also have a 2010 Impala that was a fleet car.
If you don't have factory onstar, you don't have XM.
You do not have to change your radio.
An after market unit is already made for the Impala. It will also work on the Cruze factory radio.
What is not yet made for the Cruze is the wiring plug that fits into the back of your factory radio. (So you don't have to splice wires.) As soon as it is made I will buy it for the Cruze.
It also has bluetooth that enables you to use the buttons on your factory radio to make and receive calls, and stream music through phone.
The unit is about the size of a pack of smokes and is easy to hide under the dash. No wires showing.
I bought one for the Impala and have talked to them about the Cruze. They said they would e-mail me when they have the hookup for the Cruze.
I will try to post a video of it installed in an Impala.
If this video is against forum policy, mods please remove and except my apologizes.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Trying to add install video.
PXAMG Installation - YouTube


----------



## geedubbau (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info., but here's the crazy thing. This car has no XM, but doea have ONstar and Bluetooth. I wonder how that will affect things.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

geedubbau said:


> Thanks for the info., but here's the crazy thing. This car has no XM, but doea have ONstar and Bluetooth. I wonder how that will affect things.


Search e-bay.
I was looking for hands free phone stuff.
Your car may have been built as a Company Fleet car. It is my understanding that Chevy Fleet sales would equip Company Fleet cars with the Onstar but not the Rental Fleet cars.
Best of luck finding what you want.


----------



## murphy (Apr 4, 2013)

I am having the same problem with my Cruze. 
I was told it had XM, but turns out it doesn't. THe care is equipped with Bluetooth and OnStar, but no XM. I want XM, and I want it to come thru my radio screen and such, not a box in my dash.
Did you ever come with a solution??


----------

